# Political Ads



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Since political discussion is not allowed on TCF, could you also restrict political *ads* from TCF?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you send me a screen capture of the ad(s) in question? I'll investigate.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'll check this out.


----------

